# Saddlebred/saddle seat shows in Southeast



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm looking for shows featuring Saddlebreds and saddle seat riding in the southeast (preferable Georgia/Florida/Alabama, but further isn't undoable if it a higher class show). My mother rode Saddlebreds when she was young and I really think it would be a treat for her to go see a show. I'm not very familiar with it at all (I always did hunter/jumpers) and there aren't really any saddle seat barns in my area. I just thought this might be a nice mother/daughter activity/trip. 

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Courtesy of the ASHA website: 

The Regional Championship: 

*REGION 10*
*Southern Regional Championship*
Southeastern Charity Horse Show
Conyers, Georgia, September 16-19 


Here's the entire list of Saddlebred shows in your region: 
ASHA - American Saddlebred Horse Association 


Glad to hear of another saddleseat rider!! Hope this helped!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks! That looks great. I appreciate the help and the link.


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in North Florida (Tallahassee to be exact). Anywhere we could drive to in a day would be best.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Southeastern is a really great show. Pro Am, also in Georgia, is a good one. There are a few in North Carolina that I absolutely LOVED going to (Blue Ridge, Carolina Classic, and Asheville). Those three are my favorite.

If you want somewhere you can drive to in a day, there are two awesome shows down here in Tampa. One is called Harvest Days and is around this time of year, and the other is either Gasparilla or Tampa Charity (they alternate each year) and that one is in the spring.

Hope that helps : ]


----------

